# Is there a limit of max 255 NFS mounts in FreeBSD?



## olav (Jul 21, 2011)

According to this thread http://serverfault.com/questions/46457/any-problems-with-many-nfs-mounts Linux has a max 255 mounts limitation. Do anyone know if it is the same with FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2011)

Why on earth would anyone use 255+ NFS mounts?


----------



## Crest (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe multiple tinderbox instances on one host?


----------



## olav (Jul 22, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why on earth would anyone use 255+ NFS mounts?



Easy. Each user has their own ZFS filesystem exported over NFS. In this way to also get access to their snapshot folder.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2011)

olav said:
			
		

> Easy. Each user has their own ZFS filesystem exported over NFS. In this way to also get access to their snapshot folder.



Use amd(8) to auto-mount when needed.


----------



## olav (Aug 9, 2011)

Would using NFS4 help?


----------

